# Fort Stewart Status Sheet



## BowArrow (May 23, 2017)

Planning a trip to FS this week for some Hog hunting/camping and would like to copy the area status sheet for each day as you need to know which areas are closed before you drive down the dirt roads. My problem is I do not know how to copy off computer. Had some difficulty finding someone to copy the FS gun registration form for me. I have one more day before I go so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## fishtail (May 23, 2017)

Do you have the ability to take a picture of the Area Status Sheets with your phone?
Or access the site from the phone?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 23, 2017)

If nothing else you can simply write them down on paper making sure you give the specific date for each page/day.... If P& P is open stop by there.


----------



## BowArrow (May 23, 2017)

I have been writing them down but go thru lots of areas and can not if areas on both sides are closed. Will try the camera method.


----------



## Echo (May 23, 2017)

BowArrow said:


> Planning a trip to FS this week for some Hog hunting/camping and would like to copy the area status sheet for each day as you need to know which areas are closed before you drive down the dirt roads. My problem is I do not know how to copy off computer. Had some difficulty finding someone to copy the FS gun registration form for me. I have one more day before I go so any help will be appreciated.



You should be able to go the Area Status sheet page, then click on your particular day of interest. With my computer I have to then download the sheet as a file before opening it back up to print. Then go to your tools bar usually in the top right hand corner of your screen, click it and some options should drop down, one of which will say "print." Click again on that one and follow the prompts.

Good luck to you! It's pretty slim pickings as far as open areas this week but of course that can change in a hurry especially as you get closer to the weekend.


----------



## BowArrow (May 29, 2017)

Thanks Echo. Will try.


----------

